# mth and lgb problem



## lasotak (Feb 21, 2010)

I hope I'm in the right section for this question.I have 5 MTH locomotives w/ proto sound which I control with the MTH tiu and remote system.I have now acquired 2 lgb locomotives 1 the genesis locomotive with full lgb sound and controler chip.I run the MTH loco's off a bridgewerks 18/30 power supply which means I have no throttle for the lgb's.My question if you can still follow me is what do I need to buy to run the lgb locomotives under remote control using the same power supply (bridgewewrks 18/30)? Do I buy lgb 55015 or lgb 55016 loco remote or lgb 55006 center ,I don't want to get the wrong items to be able to do what I do with the Mth loco's>
Thank you 
Ken


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ken,

By 18/30 do you mean the 18v/30amp Power Mag regulated power supply? 

What type of control are you looking for with your LGB engines, digital control under LGB's MTS or just variable track power? If you're just looking for control under variable track power you have a couple of options via Bridgewerks.. you can go with either a manually unpowered throttle such as the Mag Mate 100 (that you can power with the Power Mag) and use it to vary the power to the track or if you want wireless control of the track power levels you can go with a UR-15 (http://www.bridgewerks.com/Pages/Plug-ins.html). If you're wanting to control with LGB's MTS, I'll need to defer to the LGB users on what to suggest and whether the Power Mag (i.e. DC power) can be used as power source for running engines under MTS. Are you wanting to run the LGB engines at the same time/same loops as the MTH or would you run them separately or on different loops?


Raymond


----------



## lasotak (Feb 21, 2010)

Ray thanks for replying. 
You are correct it is 18 volt and 30 amp .Right now I have the Geneisis running on its own track with a small power supply, and the other lgb is off track because it runs to fast and catches up to the other train. 
I would like to go wireless and control them with the mth system but that doesn't seem to be in the cards.When I bought the trains I was unaware of different operating systems. duh. 
The u-15 from bridgewerks I have to read up on to see what I need to do.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ken, 

If you want to have the Genesis run under MTH DCS, I know that can be accomplished. Which other LGB engines do you have? 

The UR-15 allows the track voltage to be varied via a wireless remote control. Since you're wanting to control all your engines with the DCS remote, it won't help. 

Raymond


----------



## lasotak (Feb 21, 2010)

The other lgb is a # 72324 D&RG passenger starter set which is not worth the money to convert.What would we be able to use out of my existing Genesis so as to keep the cost down? 
Right now when power is applied it goes through a startup cycle and as the voltage increases the lights come on and speed increases and then at a certain speed the horn blows,then when you come to a stop it goes through a shutdown cycle.I would like to be able to control the speed with my mth remote and blow the whistle from the remote like the other loco's. 
If I have to buy lgb remotes thats fine but can they run on the same track as the mth?


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would assume the LGB MTS sound and control board(s) are separate components that would be removed and sold. 

As far as running both the LGB MTS and MTH DCS on the same track both under their own digital controls, I'm not sure if anyone has tried that. It looks like MTS can accept either AC or DC inpu so the answer appears to be yes you could use the Bridgewerks to povide power to the MTS system. So it would be down to a choice of whether to get the MTS equipment to run the Genesis and test to see if it works or just convert the Genesis. You would likely want to run the TIU in passive mode to provide signal to the track. Unfortunately I don't have access to an MTS setup and engine, otherwise I'd test it.


Raymond


----------



## lasotak (Feb 21, 2010)

What would it cost to convert the Genesis? I'm real new to all this so here goes. What is passive mode? 
Thanks for your time. 
Ken


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Genesis would cost the same as the LGB F-7. (take a quick look at the DCS installs page on my website) Passive mode is simply connecting wires from the Fixed 1 output port on the TIU to the track. (no connection to the input port) The power supply would be providing power to the track directly in this case and the TIU would get power from that single connection to the track. This is an alternate mode that allows you to run the TIU in unlimited amperage mode. Running power in normal mode (power in to input and outputs to track) each TIU channel is limited to 10amps, but in passive there are no limits. (I've run 30amps worth of trains on my home layout with my TIU in passive mode) My DCS Tips page has a lot of information like that if you want to browse it. 

Raymond


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hello Ken from the_Other_Ray*

*An LGB Genesis with PS2 is a SWEET combination!*

*Blowing the horn and alt flashing ditch lights...*

*







*

*







*


*Even backing up, the RED's are showing true....*

*







*

*Now, If I can just keep the front plow blade in place....weak link...DANG TREE NUT's..







*

*Raymond can "hook you up"







*


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Bubba


----------

